# Hairdressing



## flocottle (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey everybody I'm new to this! 
I just want to ask does anybody know if Australia are still looking for hairdressers? I qualified a few years ago and really want to get back into hairdressing and would really love to work in Australia. If anybody has any advice on the best way to go about it and any previous experience it would be very much appreciated. I had a look at the skilled occupation list and found it a bit confusing as I came across a couple of different versions, one had hairdressing on it and the other didn't! 
Thanks.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hairdressers are now off SOL list. We are looking for hairdressers locally.


----------



## flocottle (Mar 9, 2011)

*hairdressing*

So does this mean I wouldn't be able to move to Australia with this skill/trade? Is there anyway I can move and work in Aus within hairdressing?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

That's correct. You are not going to be able to move to Australia with this occupation.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you're from a country that has the Working Holiday Visa arrangement with Australia and you're no more than 30, you could consider coming out on a WHV and then seeing if there are employment opportunities that could lead to Employer Sponsorship.


----------



## flocottle (Mar 9, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> If you're from a country that has the Working Holiday Visa arrangement with Australia and you're no more than 30, you could consider coming out on a WHV and then seeing if there are employment opportunities that could lead to Employer Sponsorship.


Hey Wanderer, thanks for your response. So if I could get to Aus with a WHV could I get any kind of job say like bar work or retail work and then look to pursue hairdressing when I'm there if I can find sponsorship? Is that how it works?


----------

